# value my warriors of chaos please?



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay so as the title suggest I might want to move this army but I would like to know how much it would go for, here i go:

HQ'S:

Archaon - metal, partly painted

1 nurgle sorceror with the banner and scrolls - painted

1 sorceror hunched over really small with familiar - primed

1 exalted hero or chaos lord gamesday one with two axes (except one is now a sword) - painted

core choices:

16 warriors of chaos - full command 11 painted nurgle the rest primed

16 warriors of chaos - full command primed with the odd paint mark here or there

16 warriors of chaos - full command same as above

12 warriors of chaos - unbuilt

5 marauder horsemen - painted thickish

20 warhounds - 9 primed 10 painted thickly 1 painted thinly

Special choices:

5 chaos knights -full command primed

5 chaos knights - unbuilt

so what do u think i could fetch for this???  thanks guys


----------

